# What got you into prepping?



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Swiped from another thread:


RevWC said:


> "They will claim they are doing it for the security of your retirement claiming the last few years have proven to risky to 401K investors, and the government can provide a much more secure plan for your money. They will reinvent Social Security this way, and they are already drawing the plans to do so. :gaah:


Funny you said this Rev, because this is probably the single most prominent wake up call for hubby & I. We are skeptical by nature, but when we heard this we both felt this was what would, in all likelihood, happen. That's when we pulled nearly everything out of the markets & put it in real estate. A few months after we pulled out, the market crashed. This realization is what started us prepping.

This got me to thinking, what was the single realization/event that changed things for you & got you into prepping?


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

Hurricanes and the fuel/energy crisis in 1973. That was some scary stuff in '73. Been really hardcore prepping for close to 35 years I guess.

Jimmy


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Hmm.
I have always been enthralled by the idea of being able to live in the woods, so I enjoy shows like Survivorman. I have also always thought that the gubt is unsustainable, given the way it operates, mainly the debt. Started trolling sites on the interwebs about survival and watching more alternative news. Took me a little while to realize what would actually happen in the event of an economic collapse.
Found m40's site with a link to this one.
I thought wow, these guys (and gals) are a bunch of farmers and/or tin hat wearing nutjobs. Then I thought, "Hey, wait a minute, theyre right about all this, and Ive always known it. I think the same way." 

After reading these forums, I realized I should be doing this. How could you not want to be prepared?

So, to sum up, I have this forum, a nutty friend, and Max Keiser to thank for 'getting into prepping'.

Thanks yall!


----------



## IndigoLight (Apr 15, 2010)

No single event, but critical thinking, observation of multiple events around the world and gradual degradation of life as we know it.


----------



## IndigoLight (Apr 15, 2010)

Immolatus said:


> So, to sum up, I have this forum, a nutty friend, and Max Keiser to thank for 'getting into prepping'.
> 
> Thanks yall!


Thanks for mentioning Max Keiser, *Immolatus*. I love his show. He says it like it is. Most people make faces when I mention RT (which stand for Russia Today and is a 24-hour news channel in ENGLISH language), yes, after many years of Cold War and propaganda it's hard to trust the "enemy". But give it a try, guys and girls. 
I like that their news reports provide info from around the globe, so one gets a feel for what's going on in the world. 
Plus, almost always, there is additional info on our events that local MSM somehow forgot to mention 

You can download Readon TV player, it's free, and watch the news from around the world. 
I recommened RT and BBC International.
Readon TV Movie Radio Player - Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Download.com


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Joseph Farah and World Net Daily or WND .News Max,AMRadio also helped.
Articles about the coming housing bust and facts about what Bush and his comrades were up to during 911.
My son being one of the first to be shipped off to Iraq in 2003 by the warmongers[no I'm not that nut Cindy Shehan,nor do I agree with her,or any politicle anti war scum who use this for agendas,note the silence since Obombs is in control now!].
This all got my attention.


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> Joseph Farah and World Net Daily or WND .News Max,AMRadio also helped.
> Articles about the coming housing bust and facts about what Bush and his comrades were up to during 911.
> My son being one of the first to be shipped off to Iraq in 2003 by the warmongers[no I'm not that nut Cindy Shehan,nor do I agree with her,or any politicle anti war scum who use this for agendas,note the silence since Obombs is in control now!].
> This all got my attention.


Meerkat, you should hang out here. You fit the profile.

Political Manipulation / Cover-Ups / False Flags - David Icke's Official Forums

Jimmy


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Jimmy24 said:


> Meerkat, you should hang out here. You fit the profile.
> 
> Political Manipulation / Cover-Ups / False Flags - David Icke's Official Forums
> 
> Jimmy


 Yea,I don't agree. I like jews and all people who are not trying to destroy our way of life.Never been a nazi or racest,so that card won't work for you with me,use it on the quilty crowd.
Are you a Rev.Wright follower?
But I do think you should hang out with these groups and help them finish off our nation,LaRaza,NOI,Shabazz who calls for killing all 'white crackers,and kill their babies too".
I also think Jessy Jackson or Al Sharpton would be of help to you.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> Yea,I don't agree. I like jews and all people who are not trying to destroy our way of life.Never been a nazi or racest,so that card won't work for you with me,use it on the quilty crowd.
> Are you a Rev.Wright follower?
> But I do think you should hang out with these groups and help them finish off our nation,LaRaza,NOI,Shabazz who calls for killing all 'white crackers,and kill their babies too".
> I also think Jessy Jackson or Al Sharpton would be of help to you.


I saw the Porter Stansberry video at endofamerica44.com. You can see it on Youtube.






I saw it sometime in mid-May of this year. After I saw it I read as much as I could about the coming economic collapse, hyperinflation, and the collapse of the dollar. I still search Google and YouTube regularly using those terms. I started buying food then and water a week or two later. We're about 90% done with buying food, half done with buying water. We have guns, ammo, junk silver, and kerosene cooking stoves. I need to buy kerosene heaters this fall and start buying 5 gallon cans of kerosene. I feel like what's coming is coming quick.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

BillS said:


> I saw the Porter Stansberry video at endofamerica44.com. You can see it on Youtube.
> 
> ‪Porter Stansberry Research - The End of America‬‏ - YouTube
> 
> I saw it sometime in mid-May of this year. After I saw it I read as much as I could about the coming economic collapse, hyperinflation, and the collapse of the dollar. I still search Google and YouTube regularly using those terms. I started buying food then and water a week or two later. We're about 90% done with buying food, half done with buying water. We have guns, ammo, junk silver, and kerosene cooking stoves. I need to buy kerosene heaters this fall and start buying 5 gallon cans of kerosene. I feel like what's coming is coming quick.


 Good for you.

I wish I could watch videos,but I can't.
We have been intimidated into submittion.
We are losing everything our ancesters worked and died for.
The only ones with a voice in this nation of sheep are our enemies.We gave them power over us with our silence.Allowed our leaders for past 60 years at least to infiltrate America with anti=American immigrants from all over the world.
Our previous immigrants came and assemulated,joined us as Americans.Not anymore.
You see them in our streets making demands on us when we are already bankrupt.Flying their stinking flags while our flag is pissed on or burned by them.
I'm tired of being shut up for their evil agendas.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

OK, thread hijackers, BACK to the OT (Original Topic) ! 

I would have to say that BIRTH was the singular event that brought me to 'prepping'  , I didn't even know what a prepper was until a few years ago... :dunno:


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> Yea,I don't agree. I like jews and all people who are not trying to destroy our way of life.Never been a nazi or racest,so that card won't work for you with me,use it on the quilty crowd.
> Are you a Rev.Wright follower?
> But I do think you should hang out with these groups and help them finish off our nation,LaRaza,NOI,Shabazz who calls for killing all 'white crackers,and kill their babies too".
> I also think Jessy Jackson or Al Sharpton would be of help to you.


I just thought with your "everythings a conspiracy thought process" you would like these sites.....

Don't know who Rev Wright is? But you seem to...hmmmm

Your post says racist if I ever saw one. In fact I bet you got a hood somewhere. Your vile post in response to me proves that.

You are on the edge all the time. Blame everything on everyone else or everything that any radical comes up with.

Your posts are 99% ridiculous. Rest assured I'm only saying what I bet is the general consensus, though I only speak for myself, but just getting tried of hearing the same crap over and over.

I'm sure to get flamed for this, but my God can you not be so paranoid?

Jimmy


----------



## worldengineer (Sep 20, 2010)

Everyone is racist to an extent. Some people all the time, others only when "they" are not around. Every thing can be looked at a thousand ways.

Back to the point of the article.

Also wanted to live in the woods, farm, trap, hunt, and fish for survival. Mainly because of Les Stroud. Always lived in the country and pretty much grew up in a prepared state, not to the extent I would like, but much better than most. Outdoors things just come easy. I do enjoy computers, A/C, motorcycles, and the like, but an EMP threat and inability for the government to work for what its people want have caused me to prepare more both mentally and physically and to get the rest of my family involved as best I can.


----------



## IndigoLight (Apr 15, 2010)

> When I die, I want to go peacefully like my Grandfather did, in his sleep -- not screaming, like the passengers in his car.


Love your signature, *worldengineer* :lolsmash:


----------



## ashley8072 (Apr 26, 2011)

I've always loved camping and pretty much anything outdoors. When me and hubby got married, his father asked me if I would be interested in being part of the local Boy Scout Troop. It's been 11 years and I've camped or backpacked pretty much everywhere in Oklahoma and a few treks out of state.  Being prepared is something that I've always done. Even when I was 16, I kept my car loaded with cables, tool kits, drinks, snacks and anything else that I might need if stranded or even to help someone. 

I think what really pushed me overprepping on first aid kits was when I worked at a gas station and there was a bad wreck about half a mile down the road. The people were hurt really bad and the people that were helping needed gloves to keep from disease from the blood all over the people in the vehicles. No one had rubber gloves. We had to send them back with deli gloves.  They worked, but never again have I been without.


----------

